# Farmall Cub Hydraulics



## razimm (Aug 12, 2011)

I have a 1949 Farmall Cub. I believe the hydraulic oil is leaking into the crankcase as the oil leave keeps rising and I constantly run out of hydraulic oil. I suspect a seal is leaking somewhere. Does anyone have information that could help me fix this problem. Thanks for your help,


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Rudy:

Yeah the seals in the pump need to be addressed. You can find the instructions in the Blue Ribbon Service Manual. Your local Case/IH dealer can get the proper seals and gaskets for you.


----------

